
Amazon “reviewed and approved” a blank book - albatros2ko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxZvEK9k4s0
======
vikramkr
I mean, art is art right? That one dude can sell 4 minutes something seconds
of silence as a great exploration of the meaning of silence, this seems
perfectly reasonable. And it did actually have some merit as a demonstration
of how silly best selling amazon book is as an accomplishment, so, checks out?

------
asplake
I wish ACX (Audible, an Amazon property) didn’t need 30 business days (6 or
more weeks) for checks that must surely be mostly automated. Ridiculous.

